# More gear? advice?



## Reneeisafish (May 29, 2013)

So I am new here! Hi all!! Renee from Michigan!

I have a gear set back.  My dream job would to be a professional photographer, so I am working to the most basic set up of a starting out professional.
I have:

Canon XSi

Canon 50mm 1.8
Canon kit lens 18-55mm
Canon lens 10-22mm efs

Backdrop stand
White backdrop

Canon speedlite 430ex ii
Bracket, Softbox for flash, diffuser for flash

large reflector

Id like to add a second full frame camera as a backup if I choose to do this semi-professionally. I was looking at the Canon 1-d 8mp, because it will work with my lenses and it will also use their true focal length because it will omit the crop factor.
I would also like to get my flash off camera, other than the bracket, so I was thinking about a Large silver lined reflective umbrella to get the versatility of using my speedlite.  

Maybe I am putting too much thought into my gear? should I stop wanting more and go out and shoot??
How did you start getting paid to photography?
I am a stay at home mom just need some extra income to keep the lights on.  I have taken several classes in college, and my father was a photographer.
Renee Danielle Photography - Home 
if you want to check out my site, and want to offer feedback!!


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 29, 2013)

Reneeisafish said:


> So I am new here! Hi all!! Renee from Michigan!
> 
> I have a gear set back.  My dream job would to be a professional photographer, so I am working to the most basic set up of a starting out professional.
> I have:
> ...




The Canon 1D X is an 18mp full frame camera that costs 10 times what your XSi cost.  It's not an 8mp camera.  It's also much better than your XSi, so I'm not sure why you'd buy that as a "backup" camera?  Do you plan to purchase professional glass to use with your 1D X?

Your post is a bit confusing because you are all over the place.  In looking at your photos, I'm not sure you are 100% ready to become a professional photographer.  There are some decent images on there, but nothing that really jumps out and grabs me.


----------



## Reneeisafish (May 29, 2013)

actually I meant a canon 1d mark ii, which is a 8.2mp camera.  
It would probably replace my canon xsi as my primary camera if I purchased it.  
But you do bring up a good point, I wouldnt be able to use my lenses on the full frame camera because it could damage the mirror (this is what I am reading anyway).
So do many photographers use crop sensor dslrs?

I appreciate you taking your time to look at my site.


----------



## cptkid (May 29, 2013)

There is really no point going full frame at this point in time. What you need to concentrate on is learning how to become a photographer. 

You have more than enough gear already, learn to use what you have. There is no point buying more stuff if you don't have the skills or a ability to use it . 

There are some good looking images on your site, but there's a lot of weak images on there as well. 

Build a portfolio that you are proud of and looks professional, before you start investing loads of money on gear you don't need. 

My .02 cents.


----------



## kathyt (May 29, 2013)

I would not worry about upgrading your gear right now. I would focus on your skills first. I looked at your site and you have a couple good images, but most of them look like snapshots. It looks like you are already advertising as paid photographer from what I gather from your site. I would not do that at this time. I would start portfolio building, at no charge to your clients, to start building a solid foundation and then work your way up from there.


----------



## Reneeisafish (May 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for your honesty.  I feel like I agree, that I need to improve my skills.  Would you give me any advice that would my photos less snapshotesque? and more profession?  Maybe less clutter in the background, more "posed"?  I do have to work on the art of posing people.  
I have a hard time with criticism, as probably anyone else on the planet, but I am committed to this.


----------



## iolair (May 29, 2013)

Taking a look at your website, I'd agree with the previous responders - you can get a lot more out of your current kit before you need to consider upgrading.  However, if you haven't already (you don't list them), it's probably worth getting wireless flash controllers and a light stand - there's a LOT you can learn and achieve with that setup (even more with a second flash, controllers, stand and modifiers) 

Two of your lenses, the 18-55 and the 10-22 will NOT work on a full frame camera like the 1D.  The 50mm 1.8 would be fine.

There are a lot of paid photographers out there using the 7D or 20/30/40/50D, so full-frame certainly isn't necessary.


In terms of composition
- move, or rearrange items, to get anything out of your picture that doesn't add to it.
- learn about the "rule of thirds", "leading lines", balance, symmetry, and complementary colours, and play around with images using them to see what works and what doesn't.
- look at images that you find have an impact on you.  Try to work out what it is that makes them effective.


----------



## Designer (May 29, 2013)

Reneeisafish said:


> Maybe I am putting too much thought into my gear? should I stop wanting more and go out and shoot??



We always want more gear.  If you don't have a light stand, you can buy a light stand kit with umbrellas for not much money.

You might think about getting a longer lens someday.  That could cost a few bucks, so start saving up.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 29, 2013)

Reneeisafish said:


> I have a hard time with criticism...



You came to this forum looking for answers and feedback on your photos.  There is a lot of talent on this website and they will not pull any punches.  I'd suggest sticking around because (1) you'll learn a LOT and (2) you will make friends.

Just grow some thick skin because it will serve you well here.  :mrgreen:


----------



## kathyt (May 29, 2013)

Reneeisafish said:


> Thank you so much for your honesty.  I feel like I agree, that I need to improve my skills.  Would you give me any advice that would my photos less snapshotesque? and more profession?  Maybe less clutter in the background, more "posed"?  I do have to work on the art of posing people.
> I have a hard time with criticism, as probably anyone else on the planet, but I am committed to this.


Trust me, we have all dealt with criticism. It is not easy, but it will help you grow so much. Composition will help you a lot as you move forward and isolating your subject. What do you want your images to portray to your viewers? Start by going through a bunch of pro photographers websites and start asking yourself, "What makes these images interesting, emotive, or unique?" Then start asking yourself these things about your own images and what you need to do to get there.


----------



## curtyoungblood (May 29, 2013)

Also, just in case you change your mind in the future. The 1D mkii is not a full frame camera. It has a 1.3x crop. On a different note, I use it a lot for sports and stuff at work, but I wouldn't recommend getting one at this point. The sensor isn't really that great, and you can probably get a much better one for much cheaper in a newer prosumer level camera.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 29, 2013)

curtyoungblood said:


> Also, just in case you change your mind in the future. The 1D mkii is not a full frame camera. It has a 1.3x crop. On a different note, I use it a lot for sports and stuff at work, but I wouldn't recommend getting one at this point. The sensor isn't really that great, and you can probably get a much better one for much cheaper in a newer prosumer level camera.



There is always the 1Ds MkII.


----------

